# Plate and cup



## Davidvs91

Hi, I am trying to find a good translation for the phrase "Plate and Dish".  It is going to be used as a name for a food service company.  The best I can come up with on my own is "Patella Et Calix", though I am sure I am not correct.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Joca

Davidvs91 said:


> Hi, I am trying to find a good translation for the phrase "Plate and Dish". It is going to be used as a name for a food service company. The best I can come up with on my own is "Patella Et Calix", though I am sure I am not correct. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I think calix means cup. 

My suggestion is: Patella et cena. Cena is dinner or meal (or part of a meal = course). 

Pronunciation: patélla et kéna (Latin vowels are pure as in Italian/Spanish).


----------



## Davidvs91

Well, that will teach me to review posts before I hit submit.  The phrase I am looking for is Plate and Cup, not dish.  Sorry for the confusion.  I believe calix is closer to chalice than cup, if I am not mistaken, so it does fit with the theme of the company's mission.

Thank you for answering my question, even if I asked the wrong one


----------



## Cagey

_Poculum _is another word for cup: it need not have a stem. _Poculum_ also means "_drink, draught_", which ambiguity may suit you.

It is possible to join two words with _-que_ instead of _et._ 
_Patella poculumque._ ​ The choice between _et_ and _-que_ is purely a matter of stylistic preference.  The _-que_ makes a closer connection between the two - they become a unit, in a sense - and is distinctively Latin.  Possibly "_et_" would be more easily understood by your customers.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
I think you cannot use -que inside a nominal clause (like a  title.)
In "everyday" latin, "catinus" is the usual word for "plate".
Perhaps you would like to use the word "ferculum", which, like the English word "dish" means both a plate and a course.

So I would say "Ferculum et Poculum", which rhymes, incidentally!


----------



## Joca

Fred_C said:


> Hi,
> I think you cannot use -que inside a nominal clause (like a title.)
> In "everyday" latin, "catinus" is the usual word for "plate".
> Perhaps you would like to use the word "ferculum", which, like the English word "dish" means both a plate and a course.
> 
> So I would say "Ferculum et Poculum", which rhymes, incidentally!


 
Well yes, but ... I think he (David) may need a shorter and easier to remember title. What about "cibus et cena"? "Food and dinner." It doesn't include his original words, but it is short, easy and alliterative.


----------

